
MailChimp makes single opt-in default for everybody - sandebert
http://mailchi.mp/f3bc9acebf61/were-making-important-changes-to-the-signup-process
======
Tomte
Great, so lots and lots of customers in Europe (and potentially elsewhere) are
now suddenly acting illegally and open to all kinds of legal action.

Way to go, Mailchimp! You're now officially spammer's haven.

